# alarm monitoring



## BSSTG (Apr 17, 2013)

Greetings,

Can someone point me in the right direction? When and/or where are fire alarm systems required to be monitored? 2009 IFC

thanks

BSSTG


----------



## hlfireinspector (Apr 17, 2013)

903.4  and 903.4.1 if mointoring sprinkler system.


----------



## cda (Apr 17, 2013)

also 907.7.5


----------



## rth (May 28, 2013)

what about non-sprinkler fire alarm systems?


----------



## cda (May 28, 2013)

rth said:
			
		

> what about non-sprinkler fire alarm systems?


What edition of which fire code?


----------



## cda (May 28, 2013)

2006 IFC

907.15 Monitoring.

Fire alarm systems required by this chapter or by the International Building Code shall be monitored by an approved supervising station in accordance with NFPA 72.

Exception: Supervisory service is not required for:

1.   Single- and multiple-station smoke alarms required by Section 907.2.10.

2.   Smoke detectors in Group I-3 occupancies.

3.   Automatic sprinkler systems in one- and two-family dwellings.


----------



## rth (May 28, 2013)

Thank you, sir.

This forum is awesome.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 29, 2013)

The fire alarm section quote only applies when the threshold for requiring manual fire alarm systems in a building.... such as 907.2.7 for group M occupancy..... The electronic monitoring and connection for a sprinkler system is required unless one of the exceptions to 903.4 can be met or allowed.

903.4 Sprinkler system monitoring and alarms. All valves controlling the water supply for automatic sprinkler systems, pumps, tanks, water levels and temperatures, critical air pressures,

andwater-flowswitches on all sprinkler systems shall be electrically supervised.

Exceptions:

1. Automatic sprinkler systems protecting one- and two-family dwellings.

2. Limited area systems serving fewer than 20 sprinklers. 3. Automatic sprinkler systems installed in accordance

withNFPA 13R where a common supply main is used to supply both domestic water and the automatic

sprinkler system, and a separate shutoff valve for theautomatic sprinkler system is not provided.

4. Jockey pump control valves that are sealed or locked in the open position.

5. Control valves to commercial kitchen hoods, paint spray booths or dip tanks that are sealed or locked in

the open position.

6. Valves controlling the fuel supply to fire pump engines that are sealed or locked in the open position.

7. Trim valves to pressure switches in dry, preaction and deluge sprinkler systems that are sealed or locked in

the open position.

903.4.1 Signals. Alarm, supervisory and trouble signals

shall be distinctly different and shall be automatically transmitted to an approved central station, remote supervising

station or proprietary supervising station as defined in NFPA 72 or, when approved by the fire code official, shall

sound an audible signal at a constantly attended location.

Exceptions:

1. Underground key or hub valves in roadway boxes provided by the municipality or public utility are

not required to be monitored.

2. Backflow prevention device test valves located in limited area sprinkler system supply piping shall

be locked in the open position. In occupancies required to be equipped with a fire alarm system,

the backflow preventer valves shall be electrically supervised by a tamper switch installed in accordance

with NFPA 72 and separately annunciated.

903.4.2 Alarms. Approved audible devices shall be connected to every automatic sprinkler system. Such sprinkler

water-flow alarm devices shall be activated by water flow equivalent to the flow of a single sprinkler of the smallest

orifice size installed in the system. Alarm devices shall be provided on the exterior of the building in an approved location.

Where a fire alarm system is installed, actuation of the automatic sprinkler system shall actuate the building fire

alarm system.

So in the un-amended IFC/IBC,  A group M occupancy that is sprinkled only requires electronic monitoring, Ability to call a central station, and a water gong on the exterior of the building UNTIL the threshold of 907.2.7 are met - at which time notification devices, monitoring of duct detectors, smokes, etc. are required.

This section has a lot of local amendments so be sure to check with your AHJ before saying it ain't required......


----------



## FM William Burns (May 30, 2013)

BB is 100% correct and don't forget to review Chapter 46 of the IFC is existing!


----------



## kasa (Oct 12, 2013)

This thread nearly answered my question, but I want to be sure, so here:  Does the 2009 IFC dictate that all alarms have to be monitored?  I think there is an exception, in chp 46, specifically pertaining to pre existing, approved alarm systems.  I don't think it's right to order all alarms to be monitored, regardless of when they were approved.

Someone has said that this section means ALL alarms have to be monitored....

907.7.5 Monitoring. Fire alarm systems required by this

chapter or by the International Building Code shall be monitored

by an approved supervising station in accordance

with NFPA 72.

I don't think "this section" is requiring a retro-fit of old alarms to become monitored, and I don't think the IBC does either, because there's no change of use/occupancy to even get the IBC involved.


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2013)

Somewhat agree if a fire alarm system was installed before it was required to be monitored I do not think there is a retro section to apply with out an event


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Oct 12, 2013)

Kasa,

Not sure if you are the AHJ or the building owner, but if you are the building owner and if the fire alarm system includes a sprinkler or fire detection system. Your insurance carrier will require the system to be monitored off site. They will charge more insurance $$ for local alarms only and depending on the occupancy and how much $$$ is at risk they may not not renew the policy. Bottom line check with your insurance carrier to see what impact it will have on your insurance coverage.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 12, 2013)

I would agree with CDA un less there is some type of upgrade that would require it.


----------

